# A nun and a priest were...



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

...crossing the Sahara desert on a camel. On the third day out the camel suddenly dropped dead without warning. After dusting themselves off, the nun and the priest surveyed their situation. After a long period of silence, the priest spoke.

"Well, sister, this looks pretty grim."
"I know, father." "In fact, I don't think it likely that we can survive
more than a day or two."
I agree", says the Father, "Sister, since we are unlikely to make it out
of here alive, would you do something for me?" "Anything, Father."
"I have never seen a woman's breasts and I was wondering if I might see
yours."
"Well, under the circumstances I don't see that it would do any harm."
The nun opened her habit and the priest enjoyed the sight of her shapely
breasts, commenting frequently on their beauty. "Sister, would you mind
if I touched them? She consented and he fondled them for several minutes.
"Father, could I ask something of you?
"Yes , Sister?"
"I have never seen a man's penis. Could I see yours?"
"I suppose that would be OK," the priest replied lifting his robe.
"Oh Father, may I touch it?"
This time the priest consented and after a few minutes of fondling he
was sporting a huge erection.
"Sister, you know that if I insert my penis in the right place, it can
produce life."
"Is that true father?"
"Yes, it is, Sister."
"Oh Father that's wonderful, stick it in the camel and let's get the
hell out of here."


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Bumped into 2017!


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Good stuff :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

